# Gigabye 3d Aurora 570



## ste2425 (Jul 5, 2009)

i just seen this case and i want it, it looks freakin amazing i love the front pannel and it has so much potential for modding wat do you guys think? an anyone selling one cheapo?


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 5, 2009)

IMO, I think it looks ugly as sin. I hated the gigabyte cases, always have. I love their Mobos though


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 5, 2009)

ive never been able to find a case i can justify spending large amounts on all the thermaltake or wat ever their called and other named brands look like crap, this is the one case i can justify spending money for dont no why i like it just do


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 5, 2009)

From what I have heard they are good cases. I was recommend one a while back (or atleast a older model that looks similar) but I just dont like the look. Go for it as AFAIK they are really good for the money.


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 5, 2009)

It looks OK...I don't think I'd buy it, but to each their own. If their motherboard quality reflects on their cases, it will be a good one.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 5, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> It looks OK...I don't think I'd buy it, but to each their own. If their motherboard quality reflects on their cases, it will be a good one.



i  have had gigabyte boards my self and they are great and from reviews so is this


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 5, 2009)

Go for it then!  as long as you're happy with it that's all that matters


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 5, 2009)

i am lol ive been able to get one on ebay for 60 quid including postage which is a great prices as ive seen them for 40 more, just tryin to nock an extra fiver of then its mine


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't believe it, I just seen these cases somewhere, and tons of mods being done to them that looked great, but all I an find now are really up close shots that don't show the whole case. They look to be very good for modding though.


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 6, 2009)

The Aurora looks even better in person.
It will be the best case you've owned.Quiet,cool, LOTS of room, some built in wire management, ready for water if needed. Hell, even the door opens in the right direction.
Maximum PC gave it 10/10








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyP4zm_ftw4
Good video review.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 6, 2009)

I wouldnt buy this case for 60 quid when you could get a CM Storm Scout for 70 brand new with free delivery. :shadedshu

The Scout has far better airflow, features and the case layout its self it better in every way.....I wouldnt buy this Aurora as it offers very little for the price and when you compare it against the Scout it gets  pretty hard.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/165238



*Edit:* You could also get the CM Elite 333, it comes with a 460w CM PSU that will be better than your current power supply and the price is 60 quid with free delivery....much better buy as your current PSU isnt the best out there. 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161317


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 6, 2009)

That Scout looks like a piece of luggage imo. 
The Elite 333 looks generic as hell.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe so, but the Aurora is no better and infact it offers less value for money than the Scout and both of them are pretty lame at the side of the CM PSU + Elite...two upgrades for one, who can argue with that?


Personally...I wouldnt buy any as you dont know what quality is until you own a Lian Li.


----------



## SK-1 (Jul 6, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Personally...I wouldnt buy any as you dont know what quality is until you own a Lian Li.



Thats not apples to apples tho. LianLi is the Rolls-Royce of cases. But expensive.
You can find gr8 deals on the others tho, better than the prices you posted.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 6, 2009)

it is really great case i have one and im glad to have it , full tower case with nice look powerful fans , best case ever see cuz i like big space and you can put a camel in aurora 570


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jul 6, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I wouldnt buy this case for 60 quid when you could get a CM Storm Scout for 70 brand new with free delivery. :shadedshu
> 
> The Scout has far better airflow, features and the case layout its self it better in every way.....I wouldnt buy this Aurora as it offers very little for the price and when you compare it against the Scout it gets  pretty hard.
> 
> ...



+1

Fantastic case to work with.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 6, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> Thats not apples to apples tho. LianLi is the Rolls-Royce of cases. But expensive.
> You can find gr8 deals on the others tho, better than the prices you posted.



At the end of the day its upto him...if I had his rig I'd take the better PSU and semi-decent case over just a case....his PSU isnt the greatest and the CM one is better by a long shot and as we all know; a bad PSU can ruin a great rig.


LiLis are expensive, but worth every bit of it...I've not cut myself on all the sharp edges like a normal case has since owning one, that is worth the price. :luagh:


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 6, 2009)

SK-1 said:


> That Scout looks like a piece of luggage imo.
> The Elite 333 looks generic as hell.



im glad u said that rather then me, well it all went up the shitter an i lost it


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 6, 2009)

Get the CM Elite with a far better PSU then, cant go wrong.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 6, 2009)

but the elite looks ugly man, an that other one is just way to over the top


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 6, 2009)

the aurora is a great case... easy for water... put a double rad on it, and you have an awesome cooling system and a cool case.
no mods...


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 7, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> but the elite looks ugly man, an that other one is just way to over the top



I'd sooner take a Generic, Ugly case with a good PSU than a Generic, Bad PSU with a nice case. 


You need a better PSU before your current pile of crap blows up and takes your entire rig with it.


----------



## diablo170 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have this case in black and think for what it offers at the price (about 70/80 quid here in england) it is very good. You can pick it up from http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=CAG-3DAUR570-B&af=50 although i don't know delivery costs or reliability of the website. A few points I would have prefered an upside down atx format which would have allowed so much more watercooling potential, from the size i reckon you may have been able to squeeze in a thick triple rad. Also i do like the silence of the fans although the fan don't push enough air over the hard drive cage so i would recommend swapping out the front intake. My hard drives reached temps of 50c which is poor. At this price you would struggle to find anything better


----------

